# I gotta testify!



## crbrumbelow (Feb 21, 2012)

I havent been on in a long while.  I've been busy with church and work.  This may be a little long but I hope it helps you as much as God has helped me.

I have three brothers; one who is special needs and depends on me a lot, one who I have a lot in common with but dont get to spend nearly enough time with, and my youngest brother,  who has been at odds with me for a long time now.  He has his own views of religion and politics and we do not agree on either subject.  We had a grandmother pass away last week.  She was a great lady who lived to be 84 and had a resounding testimony and love for God that is quickly fading in todays society.  I knew this was my chance to be face to face with him and do some apologizing to him and his wife for things I've failed them in.  On the night of the funeral home visitation I asked him to walk outside with me.  He was reluctant but I laid my heart out and found a patience and understanding that only God could give me.  We aired some things out both did a lot of apologies.  Glory to God he asked me if we could start over.  Our story is much longer than I can type on this forum but my brother is the type of person that always picks his words carefully and means what he says.  His statement was a great triumph for both of us.  Without Gods help this would never have happened.  My dad has played a middle man patiently between us for years.  I told him about our talk the day of the funeral and he was shouting and crying at the same time.  Now take in mind I have only seen my dad cry three times in 36 years.  My dad and stepmother have a gospel group and this same brother hasnt played music with them in nearly 16 years.  He played bass for them at maw maw's funeral.  Glory!!!!  Later that day before I left to come home, I handed him a piece of paper with all my contact info on it.  He smiled and as I was explaining what it was he cut me off and said "I promise I am gonna plug you in my contacts".  I kept talking and he interrupted again and said "I promise", then he grabbed me and hugged me and told me he loved me.  Man you dont know how much that helps my heart.  

Last night an old friend called me and I know something was on his mind.  We talked for a little bit and I was about to let him go so I could hit the sack and he told me he really wanted to ask me some questions about the Bible.  I asked him if he was saved and he told me he was not.  He wound up coming over and we talked and I read him the Bible for over an hour and led my friend to Christ last night in my gun room.  AMEN!!  There's a new name written down in Glory!!  I let him borrow a Bible.  He brought it back today and had gone and gotten one exactly like it from a book store.  He told me he was excited;  excited about reading and seeing what he could learn about the Bible.  HE GOT IT!!!!  Glory to God!!!

God has used me today several times TODAY as a witness.  I feel nearly exhausted.  The Holy Ghost has loaded my wagon for over a week now and praise God it feels good.  

Sorry for the length.  I just had to share.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for the tears on my face right now.


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 21, 2012)

Amen and keep spreading the Good News


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 21, 2012)

Great testimony..............God is Good !!!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 22, 2012)

Amen.
Thankyou.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Feb 22, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome News!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing that here!


----------



## Jackson09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Amen Brother.  I really enjoyed reading that.  God is great!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re:*

Thanks for your testimony.  It really is all about Jesus. Amen!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 22, 2012)

speedcop said:


> Thank you for the tears on my face right now.



Amen.  I have two brother I don't talk to much but I am going to call them right know. GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 22, 2012)

*Wonderful, great news!*

Thanks for sharing.  With your permission, I'd like to pass along your encouragement to several friends/loved ones via email.

also,

I covet your prayer because there is a big need for a bridge to be built again with my own brother.  Your testimony rings loud and clear and I pray by God's grace there's still time for our relationship to be transformed by Jesus' love.

God bless you & your brother/family, and the "new kid on the block" pulled from the fire, so to speak, by your willingness to share.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 22, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks for sharing.  With your permission, I'd like to pass along your encouragement to several friends/loved ones via email.
> 
> also,
> 
> ...



I dont mind a bit.  I will pray for you and your brother.  There is no doubt that without God none of this would have been possible.  He gets all the glory!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for your testimony. I really needed that today. We all could learn to share more stories of GOD's work in our lives.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 28, 2012)

Praise God my Friend!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Mar 12, 2012)

Amen!!!...just what i needed this this morning!


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's amazing how reading something like this from somebody I don't even know can bring tears to my eyes...amen what a feeling!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2012)

awesome! God is good!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wonderful testimony there. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Chestnut (Jul 28, 2012)

*Family*

Up early and was just checking some thread , found this one ????    broke my heart , hard to type with tears in my eye 
 hope anf pray you and your brother  stay close and share your life together  
 don't have a brother , but love my two sister so much ,,

I  / we have the a big problem w/ one of our daughters 
 second year in college , does,nt call or care to be around us any more , so scare it will be like this for ever . we were so close whenshe was younger , now its like we have only one daughter ///
prayers on the way


----------



## BreamReaper (Jul 30, 2012)

nice testimony, a divine appointment!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 31, 2012)

That's awesome man!


----------



## mtnwoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Evidence of our God.

Thank you Lord!!


----------

